# dark days of christmas



## rcallaci (Dec 8, 2011)

empty sleds wayward elves
bitter wine rancid meat
old nick licks blood off his boots

poor rudolph


----------



## Martin (Dec 8, 2011)

The crisis affect all, eh. Very sinister indeed, couldn't help liking it!


----------



## aj47 (Dec 12, 2011)

dark times indeed.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 13, 2011)

Love this, deliciously sinister. Well done.


----------



## mritt400 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like this quite a bit.


----------



## Dreyga2000 (Dec 30, 2011)

Heh, I like this. A dystopian Christmas is a very novel idea....


----------

